# Streetscape Carousel in W Norwood Cemetery



## ColinF (Aug 2, 2012)

The cemetery in West Norwood has been chosen to host a "Streetscape carousel" - a modern-day magic
lantern celebrating London’s famous buildings and landmarks.
The carousel takes its cue from the ‘Magnificent Seven’ Victorian cemeteries that encircle London.
It showcases designs from each one, including Norwood, the world’s first Gothic cemetery. Laser-cut from stainless steel, maple and perspex, it projects a dramatic panorama inside West Norwood Cemetery’s Greek chapel , which is inspired by the Parthenon of ancient Athens. 
Normally closed to visitors, the chapel is open specially for the duration of the Olympic and Paralympic Games. 

Open 12.30-5.30pm Friday, Saturday & Sunday until 9 September. Free


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2012)

Have you got a link for this as I can't quite visualise what sounds like an interesting proposition.


----------



## ColinF (Aug 4, 2012)

The Friends' website has more details  here


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't see a map of location.

I went to a funeral there on Wednesday and the crematorium is a long long walk for someone with walking difficulties.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I don't see a map of location.
> 
> I went to a funeral there on Wednesday and the crematorium is a long long walk for someone with walking difficulties.


 
i'm guessing it's no. 21 on this map Minnie..

http://www.westnorwoodcemetery.com/maps/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> i'm guessing it's no. 21 on this map Minnie..
> 
> http://www.westnorwoodcemetery.com/maps/


 
Can't tell where that is in relation to the crematorium 

and did you know that if you have walking difficulties, the guy at the office by the front gate will run you up to the crematorium.  No sign telling you that though


----------



## Greebo (Aug 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can't tell where that is in relation to the crematorium
> 
> and did you know that if you have walking difficulties, the guy at the office by the front gate will run you up to the crematorium. No sign telling you that though


Thanks for the tip.  Bunch of divs - naturally the only people visiting a crematorium will be able-bodied.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Thanks for the tip. Bunch of divs - naturally the only people visiting a crematorium will be able-bodied.


 
Yeah, or they assume everyone drives or gets taxis there 

We only found out when we got to crematorium (him near to collapse) and hearse driver told us


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2012)

Would be a lot easier if the roads inside the cemetery weren't as curvy

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&q=west+norwood+cemetery&ie=UTF-8


----------

